# Who would yo be??



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

If you could be any Character from warhammer what would you be?

I would be a skaven Grey seer.
The power of warstone in my fingers.
An endless tide of devoted skaven at my command.
And best of all
An endless tide of loyal skaven to die so that i can make my cunning esacpe. 

"yes yes, die die, my children."


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Its a toss up between a Chaos Lord of Khorne and an EMpire Warrior priest. I'm leaning more towards the warriors priest becuase they're devotees of sigmar and have a big hammer :mrgreen:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

the pheonix king because the everqueen is hot as, and id get to bed her.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Warrior priest, having a huge hammer would be sweet and having powers from sigmar to show the pesky chaos goods whos boss


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

teclis all the way, yea granted not as poweful as his brother but who can compete with all that magic!!!!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be either Valten and get to play with the best toys in the Empire armoury or a chaos dwarf lord left alone by the gw gods of mischief to hapilly collect my slaves.


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

I would like to be skulltaker i mean come on he takes your skull and burns it in mystical fire... amazing..


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Grimgor Ironhide.

He beat ARCHAON down.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

High Elven dragon prince. The ones that actually ride to battle on a dragon. Don't mess with me, or my dragon will get a snack.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

mannfred, one of the best spellcasters, and kills sh*%loads to boot


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Wood Elf High Born probably. Not as wanky as High Elves and get to play in the forest.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

king Louen Leoncouer because he is at one with the lady of the lake, to the point of him having regenarate


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

Powder monkey, enough said


----------

